# problème copie fichier vidéo freebox révolution Mavricks



## pouk (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

depuis mon passage à Mavericks j'ai du mal à copier mes film que j'ai 'acheté' avec utorrent 
je veux les mettre sur le disque dur de ma freebox pour les regarder directement sur la télé

mais j'ai un problème car certain fichier vidéo ce copie complément sur le disque dur mais a la fin de la copie j'ai un message d'erreur du finder quid me dit 'impossible d'effectuer l'opération car l'élément (mon film) est utilisé'
à ce moment là le film est bien sur la freebox je peut le regarder mais si je clic sur OK dans le finder il le supprime directement

donc je ne sais pas d'ou vient le problème car avant j'était sur lion et cela marcher très bien

donc si quelqu'un a une idées je suis preneur


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2013)

pouk a dit:


> ... j'ai du mal à copier mes film que j'ai '*acheté*' avec utorrent...


J'aimerais savoir commet ça marche ?


----------



## pouk (17 Novembre 2013)

télécharger mais c'est pas important car même les série acheter sur iTunes c'est la même chose hihi


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2013)

pouk a dit:


> *télécharger* mais c'est pas important car même les série acheter sur iTunes c'est la même chose hihi



Ben si, le terme, le mot n'est pas le même et ça peut faire une grande différence en égard de la charte de ce forum. Non ?

Parce que uTorrent, je connais très, très bien.


----------



## pouk (17 Novembre 2013)

soit.....
le fait est que je copie un fichier video sur la freebox et des fois ça le prend sans problème et des fois j'ai ce problème

si jamais je recommence avec un fichier qui pause problème et bien tous ce passe sans problème


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2013)

Désolé, mais je zappe cette question. Le mot acheté me dérange.


----------



## mziouche (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Sans entrer dans un débat sur l'origine du fichier, pour ma part c'était StuffIt Expander qui me bloquait mes transferts vers la freebox. Dès que je décompressais un fichier et que je voulais le déplacer dans la foulée, l'opération échouait. Je suis passé à Unarchiver. Plus de soucis de transfert.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Xenope (25 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le même problème de façon aléatoire. Ca le fait avec certains fichiers et d'autres non.

Quelqu'un a t il trouvé la solution ?

Merci


----------



## edd72 (25 Décembre 2013)

Transfert en FTP?


----------



## juju35 (14 Mars 2014)

Même problème pour moi depuis quelque temps déjà.

Quand je passe par le finder ca ne fonctionne pas alors que par l'interface freebox cela fonctionne.

L'astuce d'activer le partage SMB dans les préférences système n'a pas résolu le problème.


----------



## ethan31 (29 Août 2015)

Le sujet date de plus d'un an mais j'ai trouvé une solution qui peut peut être aider certain. Je rencontre le problème depuis peu de manière non systématique, que ce soit avec des fichiers vidéos ou des mp3. Je contourne la suppression du fichier en utilisant http://mafreebox.freebox.fr et l'explorateur de fichiers
Voilà, je suppose que la plupart y auront pensé mais on sait jamais ...


----------

